# Trails in Canada - how do I know where they are?



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello, numpty question here from a soon-to-be-Brit-in-Canada.

We are moving to Alberta, to commutable-distance outside of Edmonton. How do I look on the maps and find out where the trails are, so that I can choose where we buy our house please?

Thank you for your patience


----------



## CanadianCountryGirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Its completely based on how much your willing to pay for an house. If you move near Rocky Mountain House, there are a lot of nice trails near Abraham lake. However, land is very pricey in that area. If you want to be closer to a bigger center, to the west of Calgary near Cochrane is a nice place. There are a lot of foothills and mountainous trails through there. Even down south, by turner valley has some nice places. But again, the land in these areas are pricey. Anyways I hope this helps  Sorry I just realized now that you are near Edmonton. The best place is Jasper or Abraham lake then.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

it is really hard finding out info from people. I live in VA, usa and getting info is like pulling teeth. People constantly use slang names and terms for places. And all assume everyone is like them and grew up locally and knows where and what everything is. Great little tidbits, like, "Oh park where we always do" gonna ride at the crater, ( petersburg national battlefield park), ride the sandbanks, (chowan swamp gamelands) and on and on. Lately its been getting old, and sometimes you just have to specify, "Please no local slang' actual road names and address please" course then you find out people dont know the names of the roads.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Dang Joe....it's your own fault your not a local!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you to my two replies. Wow! Is there no simple answer? Are horses in Alberta allowed everywhere? Or just on roads and trails? What does a trail look like on a map?

Pleeeease can anyone let me into the secret?


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

There is a simple answer. One moment while I find the website for you


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Commutable distance to Edmonton you would be looking at Blackfoot trails, which is by cooking lake. 20 or so minutes East of Edmonton. Google maps. 

Here you go!!! Your answer.

YaHa Tinda - Alberta Equestrian Federation


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

There are trails on private land around that you would need permission to ride on. You can ride ditches, gravel roads. You do not have the right away and no horse signs are posted for traffic.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I guess it depends what kind of trail riding you want to do. If you get a larger acreage 40plus acres you can do some trail riding in your back yard.You can also usually find neighboring farmlands that you can get permission to ride on. One very popular spot CLOSE to east side of the city is Elk Island national park.They have a large network of groomed trails you can go riding,also on east side of city is Ministik bird sanctuary.Those are just 2, I know but there are others. Many people also like going to the foothills of the Rockies,doing overnight camp trips with their horses.The Ya Ha Tinda & Nordegg are a popular destination in the parks Canada.Online Trail Maps - Alberta Equestrian Federation
No you won't have a shortage of places to go trail riding:wink:


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I have no idea how it works in Canada, but in the western US, most public land (land managed by the US Forest Service and US Bureau of Land Management) is open to virtually all non-motorized users with little, if any restrictions.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you very much everyone, the mystery is starting to be solved


----------

